# Tax Threshold



## jm100588 (Sep 9, 2018)

Im from Orange County CA and was wondering what is the amount I must make in order to pay taxes? I just started Uber as part time and would like to avoid paying taxes which I think is doable since we are already near the end of the year. Ive gotten three different answers wondering if anybody can clarify this for me.

1. $20,000/year
2. $600/year
3. $400/year

Also wondering if this is in combination with Lyft or is Lyft a whole separate tax entity. 

Thanks


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I think it’s 12,000 you don’t even have to file. That’s total income.

After that. It’s based on net. I have a car that does not depreciate. I’ve been burning a lot of miles to get back into a surge area (I only drive weekends)

Seems if I gross 100 only 30 is taxible after I take the .545 deduction per mile.
That’s 90 dollars taxible per weekend on a 300 gross.
I’ll still be able to sell my car next year for what I paid for it.

Everyone says don’t chase surge but it works here for me, with the old car I drive bought wholesale. At time to go to the bar downtown it’s solid surge by the beach. I pick up get on the highway blast 8 miles to the downtown. Drop and go back for another load.


Log your odometer right before you pick up somebody and right before you go home. All those miles are deductible


----------

